# 17/22 for coyote? heres a good point



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

when i was an active **** hunter i shot a **** 19 times with a 22 before he WALKED down the tree and damn near killed my dog then 3 more shots in him and had to beat him off my dog with the stalk of the gun then finally i got him to bite the end of the barrel and gave him a final mouth shot.

so you tell me is a 22 or 17 big enough to kill coyote if he doesnt want to die NO WAY

i have this hunt on a tape somewhere but with all the moves and packing its hard telling where it is...if i find it ill find a way to get it up here for everyone to see.


----------



## mtcoyhnt (Nov 4, 2007)

Yotetracker, you have a good point. I do quite a little trapping and have trapped several coyotes that had bb's in them from predetor control.

If a coyote is not dead right there he probably is not dead.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

19 times WHAAATTT! You were missing it!! no other explanation is possible.

I am no fan of the 22 LR but this makes no sence!! I assume you are talking about a 22 lr?


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

thats what i thought too that i was missing untill the addrenaline was gone and we watched the tape every shot ended with the thud of it hitting the ****


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Where all did you hit it?
Gut, leg, rear  
If you put 1 bullet in the chest, neck, or head it should have died. :sniper:


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

most were body shots but two were head shots this **** was about 25 pounds


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I shot a muskrat at about 10 yards with a 22lr. over the summer. First shot I hit it right in the shoulder. It broke it. It got in the water and started swimming away so i shot it in the back of the head. which killed it.

I also shot another one where I shot it in the head. It started thrashing around so I shot it 5 more times they wearn't very accurate shots though.
Mostly in the gut cause it was rolling around I was just tyring to put it out of its misery after the head shot 

In the head shot it would have died but i just wanted to make sure :wink:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I think why so many people think of the .17 as a yote gun is because the manufactures advertise it as ont. In many of the recent FFG issues you will find an ad for a new Mossberg .17 bolt action and they advertise it as a yote gun. They have a pic of a yote in the ad and its says stuff bout shooting yotes with it and provokes yote hunting with it.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

yotetracker said:


> when i was an active **** hunter i shot a **** 19 times with a 22 before he WALKED down the tree and damn near killed my dog then 3 more shots in him and had to beat him off my dog with the stalk of the gun then finally i got him to bite the end of the barrel and gave him a final mouth shot.
> 
> so you tell me is a 22 or 17 big enough to kill coyote if he doesnt want to die NO WAY
> 
> i have this hunt on a tape somewhere but with all the moves and packing its hard telling where it is...if i find it ill find a way to get it up here for everyone to see.


How many times in those 23 shots did you hit him?

I'm sorry but I don't believe that story.

Good practice :sniper:

Dan


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

i knew there would be doubts thats why i put in there soon as i find that tape if i can ill post it somewhere with a link........but heres one to think about also remember that tv show maury......the black kid who was shot in the head with a 357 half his skull and brain were blown apart that kid still functions just the same no problems at all other then he has frequent headaches.

so remember it doesnt really matter what size of the gun or what shot or how many you take.......its all the willpower to live.........so BELIEVE THAT


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know yotetracker.
I firmly believe that anything that I've ever shot probably didn't want to die just real bad. 
Maury or Murry or whatever his name is can give anyone a head ache!

Practice :sniper: 
Dan


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Their so called "Will to Live" probably has very little to do with it. If you hit an animal in the right place with an appropriate caliber, it will die quickly, or be so disabled it cannot move or function. I believe you probably missed the **** almost all your shots or hit it in the worst places possible, i.e legs or gut. Unless you have a race of "Super *****" where you live.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

> Their so called "Will to Live" probably has very little to do with it. If you hit an animal in the right place with an appropriate caliber, it will die quickly,


did u not see the part where the kid was shot with a 357 and blew half his skull and brain off and lives with no disabilities......im sorry but i would say that was the right place of shot and the right size cal. so yes i think will has a lot to do with it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a theory on that. Most of you will likely think I am off my rocker, but here is my theory.

I think that prey species are genetically programed to give up easily and die rather quickly when shot. Take for instance the forest grouse. I have shot at those and missed by a hairs width, but the grouse was flopping all over the place, so I walked over and picked it up. It made a nice dinner, but I missed completely. Watch a video of wolves taking down an elk. Once the wolf gets ahold of the neck, the elk doesn't even try to fight any more. They give up and become the prey.

Now consider a bear. Bears have the reputation of being very hard to kill. Many say it is because they are heavy boned and have tough skin. All of the predators I have shot seemed to be harder to kill than prey species. Think of the cats that have nine lives.

I believe this to be true. I think God intended it that way.

Why didn't your racoon die easily? I am not sure, but I believe will to live and genetic programming play into it. Anyone buy that?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If cats have 9 lives I must burn threw all 9 of them when I shoot them. I have shot a badger with a 223 at 250 to 300 yds. When we went to look it was still alive. I then shot it one time in the head with a 22lr. It was still looking like it was breating. A second shot in the head still the same thing. I fired 8 shots in to it as fast as I could and that was it. I know it would have died with the first shot but might as well kill it.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

ya i buy that one you are right prey animal do seemed to just give up after caught.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Have any of you guys ever tried to kill a possum? .It is not that easy. One of my friends and I were checking traps last season and we had a possum in one. We shot it in the head three times and threw it on our sled and went to check the others, on our way to the others the sled fell into a rut filled with water and the possum fell of and started to swim away unharmed it took the rest of our clips ot finish him off. I very much agree with iwantabuggy it is in the animal it is born with a will to live.


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

ya them possums are some tough lil f'ers i got a 20 + pounder living under my house kinda like my wild pet i feed him dog food and keeps the wild cats away.....win win.........i watched him tear one of the toms a new *** or two even lol


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

did u not see the part where the kid was shot with a 357 and blew half his skull and brain off and lives with no disabilities......im sorry but i would say that was the right place of shot and the right size cal. so yes i think will has a lot to do with it.[/quote]

Yotetracker, that's not a theory that I'd want to test. Maybe this fella did get it in the head with a .357, but the will to live has nothing to do with his being alive and unimpared. Extremely good luck is what played a part in that.

I mean think of the odds of surviving such an assult? First, what's the chances of the bullet not exploding the skull like a watermelon? It's all bone and we know what nasty things bullets can do when they hit bone.
Then, what are the chances of a bone fragment or bullet fragment not piercing the brain, of the victim, and doing further damage? Thin at best I'd say. Then you have the assailant to consider. What's the chances of him/her not pumping a few more bullets into the victim, just be be sure the job was done?

That kid, was one lucky sucker.

I told my wife, when I taught her to shoot, that if she's ever home, alone, and someone breaks in, point the gun right in the middle of them and pull the trigger until it goes click. If someone breaks in, they better have that strong will to live, because they aren't likely to have much go juice left when she gets done.

Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

yotetracker said:


> i knew there would be doubts thats why i put in there soon as i find that tape if i can ill post it somewhere with a link........but heres one to think about also remember that tv show maury......the black kid who was shot in the head with a 357 half his skull and brain were blown apart that kid still functions just the same no problems at all other then he has frequent headaches.
> 
> so remember it doesnt really matter what size of the gun or what shot or how many you take.......its all the willpower to live.........so BELIEVE THAT


exactly so yer saying i could've shot him with a .300 weatherby or ultramag and he would've lived because of the ***** will to live whats yer point?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You know that is not the case. Of course bigger will kill faster. Having a bigger gun only allows for slop in your shooting. It is just some animals are tougher then others. Lets take badgers they are pretty darn tough. In my life I have shot 8 of them. I have used .223, .243, .308, and 7mm STW to shoot them. The only once did I ever kill one out right with the first three that was my 243 shooting down the long way. Using my 7mm three of the four that I have shot with it died on the first shot it could have been that the four I killed on the first shot where not fighters but some are just tougher to kill than others all things being the same.

Take coyotes as an example most of us have seen wounded doges out there they are usually a though animal. Take your average farm dog for the most part they could not take the kinds of punishment that a yote will take.

There are always animals that will be tougher than others. I saw a farm dog get ran over by a tractor on a non-plowed field it limped away. The farmer said he was too stupid to die. He disked the dog the year before. Darn thing was running beside the tractor and just laid down and got hit. He said the dog got up and ran away as fast as he could. Then a few days later the dog was back all scabbed up.


----------



## steve j (Nov 19, 2007)

I've saw ***** shot with 22 solid points take body hits and get mad, walk down the tree trunk head first and give a large coonhound heck of a battle. But, I've also shot them in the chest with 22 mini mag hollow points and had them stiff up fall and be too far gone to fight the dogs. 
Most coonhounds can't kill a large **** one on with the **** not being shot. But I had a large Pit Bull that killed them very quickly and bit them so hard right behind the shoulders the **** could only scream and die, he never even got bit. And once we had 2 coonhounds and an Airedale tree 4 ***** up the same tree out of a cornfield. We shot one **** out and when the other heard the fight they started dropping out one after the other. That big Airedale ran about and killed all 3 of those unwounded ***** while the hounds where still on the shot out one! 
There's no fast rule as to how something will or won't react when shot. 22 ammo is a lot better these days than it was back in the 70's when we'd pop a **** and have it come out the tree with a ton of fight still in it. I've shot a few behind my house the dogs tree and with a good hollow point they seem to not have a lot left if hit in the upper body.


----------

